# .22 Hornet Sound Moderator



## hornet (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello,
I want to put a sound moderator on my .22 Hornet CZ527 Lux but i dont know what suppressor would be best for this calibre.
I need it to be as quiet as possible no matter how much it weighs.

What would be the best possible suppressor i could put on my hornet?

I have heard the T4AR Reflex supressor would be good or a ASE Utra would be even better due to smaller expansion volumes for this specific calibre.

what do you think?

thanks


----------



## Laps (Mar 21, 2005)

Have you tried looking at the SAI sound moderators? www.sai.dk - I've got one myself... and it's great....

rumours sais that the sai silencers was tested alongside many others in af Finish (sponsered by reflex silencers ??   ) silencer test a few years ago .... but when the results was published..... the sai silencers had been removed from the test ....

Fact ... the sai silencers was amoung the best ..... but at half the price ... they didn't want to tell the general public about the test results... :evil:


----------



## husssh (Oct 30, 2005)

http://www.husssh.co.nz has what you need.


----------

